# New Pictures of my Friesian Sport Horse; Imperious!



## ImperiousImpression (Jun 22, 2008)

Yupp, I sure did. So enjoy. Beware; there are many lol.

















































































































































































































Thats all guys!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aw, he's stunning!


----------



## SkylarkandWinnie (Aug 28, 2008)

he's gorgeous! He has a really nice balanced build. How tall is he?


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## ImperiousImpression (Jun 22, 2008)

SkylarkandWinnie said:


> he's gorgeous! He has a really nice balanced build. How tall is he?


He's just shy of 16 hands.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

What a gorgeous man you have there! I very much like his build! I hope you have loads of fun with him!
x


----------



## Dvine (Aug 26, 2008)

he's beautiful! =]


----------



## ImperiousImpression (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeah somedays he can be a challenge but he really is an awesome horse to work with. Even though he's basically still working at the beginnings of his training. He has SO much potential for further on.


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

Lovin' the DAPPLES!!! He is one heck of a looker! Very kind eye! Love him. Don't know what I was expecting when I read Friesian Sport Horse, but it wasn't what I saw. GORGEOUS.


----------

